# Autocycle Super Deluxe Cantilever Dating



## 51phantom (Jun 26, 2012)

Still trying to pinpoint the year of my cantilever autocyce super deluxe.  Rear hub dated 36, back of speedo looks loke its stamped 37 but is unclear. Serial #072347. Almost flat rear fender supports which I read somewhere indicates 39.  Thoughts?  Thank you.

lots more pics at @ http://s1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa463/westwerkes/


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 26, 2012)

51phantom said:


> Still trying to pinpoint the year of my cantilever autocyce super deluxe.  Rear hub dated 36, back of speedo looks loke its stamped 37 but is unclear. Serial #072347. Almost flat rear fender supports which I read somewhere indicates 39.  Thoughts?  Thank you.
> 
> lots more pics at @ http://s1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa463/westwerkes/




Nice find!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 26, 2012)

That picture of your bike is so cool, that it is now my screen saver.
I suspect, that a lot of us have that picture up, so that we see it everyday.
That's how you know, that you have a serious bike fetish. Instead of Selma Hayak, or Rachael McAdams, you've got some guys rusty old Autocycle up on the screen.

By the looks of your bike, I want to say that it's a 1940. It's at least a 39 for sure, based on the low rear fender brace and the screw top Seiss lights. The paint scheme is what has me thinking 40. But, since Chicago Cycle Supply bikes were notorious for being painted every color in the rainbow, it could still be a 39.

39 serial numbers typically had an alphabet range between the letter A thru C   40 was between C thru E

Check the numbers under your crank hanger, aka, bottom bracket, and you should be able to nail it down.

My money is on it being a 40.

That bike is a real survivor. 
The rarest bike in the hobby, is the totally unmolested original survivor. It would almost be a shame to even touch that bike with a wrench.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 26, 2012)

*Autocycle date*

According to the serial number the frame was made in 1938.


----------



## Xcelsior (Jun 26, 2012)

*Autocycle*

I am gonna guess it is a 38-39 and that the serial number you listed actually starts with a C not 0.  Nice find!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 26, 2012)

It's a thing of beauty!!


----------



## 51phantom (Jun 27, 2012)

*Autocycle*

Thanks!  Yes the serial starts with a C not 0 as posted.  So a 38 could have the almost flat rear fender suppports?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 27, 2012)

The rear fender braces are "tubular" and correct.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 27, 2012)

No, the low fender brace is a dead giveaway for it being either a 39 or 40.
 The letter C prefix to the serial number puts it as a late 39 or an early 40.
 There is also a date code on the rear hub and in the center of the crank arm.
 My guess is that the date code on the hub will read as either I-3 or I-4
The only way to see the date code on the crank is to pull it out of the frame, and I wouldn't do that just yet, until you make the final decision as to what you want to do with your bike.
It is an amazing display piece just as it sits, and a lot of its value is in it originality. So,I wouldn't do anything drastic just yet.
I would love to hear the back story on where it came from, and how you found it. It looks like you pulled it out of a tomb.
By the backdrop of your photo's, I would say that you probably pulled it out of the Lost Dutchmans Mine up in the Superstition Mountains.


----------



## 51phantom (Jun 29, 2012)

*Autocycle*

The hub has  II 4  36 13 stamped on it,  that's two (I)s.  I plan on leaving the crank in.  I went to look at some old motorcycle parts and came across the bike. The bike was found at an old property in southwest AZ in a crusty shed among a bunch of old motorcycle stuff that been sitting there since the 70s. Looks like the only thing not original to the bike are the old Sears glitter grips and the mudflaps.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## 51phantom (Jun 29, 2012)

*Autocycle*

The hub has  II 4  36 13 stamped on it,  that's two (I)s.  I plan on leaving the crank in.  I went to look at some old motorcycle parts and came across the bike. The bike was found at an old property in southwest AZ in a crusty shed among a bunch of old motorcycle stuff that been sitting there since the 70s. Looks like the only thing not original to the bike are the old Sears glitter grips and the mudflaps.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 29, 2012)

The twin letter (I)  is probably actually the letter (H)
 Which makes the manufacture date of the hub, the fourth quarter of 1938
 With that information, and the telltail features of the bike, I would guess that your bike is an early 1939 model.

 Thanks for the back story on the bike.


----------



## TheSaint (Jul 1, 2012)

*Great Find and Pics*

I would agree with Mr. Day on the date of the bike. 

What a great find!

NOW what is the color of this bike??? The Black Spearhead on the Frame and Black Accents on the fenders intrigue me, is that a faded red? 

Mr. 51 please delve into the crank housing or seat tube and see what color the main part of the bike "was"?

It's pretty cool to see the frame patent decal survive as well!

I think Mr. Day likes the bike AND the desert plants in the background too!

regards,
theSaint


----------



## 51phantom (Jul 1, 2012)

*Autocycle Color*



TheSaint said:


> I would agree with Mr. Day on the date of the bike.
> 
> What a great find!
> 
> ...




Hi, thanks for the comments.  I peeled back a little bit of the fabric tape that was holding one of the headlight wires to the fork leg and found some paint in good condition.  It is red.  Compared to my black and red phantom the red is much deeper/darker with no orange tint to it. Not sure if this is due to aging but it is definitely not like the red on my phantom.  So, red main paint with black accents with white trim around the accents.  Is this a standard paint scheme for a LaSalle badged autocycle?  The patent decal is there but barely. Also curious as to how many original cantilever super deluxes are known to exist and if any are badged LaSalle.

Thanks to everyone for their help!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 1, 2012)

Looks similar to Scott Webb's AUTO-CYCLE just sayin


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 1, 2012)

I know that this info, will be redundant for most, but since 51 Phantom asked, I feel that it should be said that the bike was built by Arnold Schwinn and Company for sale through the jobber
Chicago Cycle Supply.
The bikes badged for this jobber were notorious for being painted in a variety of very unusual color combinations.  So, a 1939 LaSalle badged bike in special dark red and black would not be too unusual, except for the fact that it was found on a completely original relic that apparently has been sitting un moved for a very long time. By the looks of the bike, I'd say several decades.

 I have no idea how many bikes have been found like this, but, I think it's safe to say. Not many!


----------



## 51phantom (Jul 1, 2012)

*Autocycle Color*

Thanks, yes, I'm aware of this. Curious if there were other autocycles with the LaSalle badge out there.  Does the name La Salle came from La Salle street in Chicago?  Looks like the red is the same as the Lincoln autocycle in the previous post.  Thanks!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 2, 2012)

The name LaSalle, comes frome the French explorer; Sieur De LaSalle.
He was the first European to travel the length of the Mississippi River. He also explored the Great Lakes region extensively, establishing forts that later became large American cities. Chicago, Memphis, etc.

The badge LaSalle was fairly common for the jobber Chicago Cycle Supply. It seemed to show up a lot. Some say that it was used on their most deluxe bikes, But I don't think there was a lot of rhyme or reason to how the bikes were badged, because I have seen standard bikes that were still badged LaSalle.

I have a 1938 jewel tank Autocycle that is badged LaSalle.  It has the odd color scheme of two tone brown. So far, it is the only straightbar (1936-1938) Autocycle that I have seen in that color combo.

A lot of collectors seek out the Chicago Cycle Supply bikes, just because they can be found in such unusual colors. In many cases, they are one of a kind.


----------



## 51phantom (Jul 6, 2012)

*Autocycle*

Thanks to all who help me pinpoint the year of the bike. I decided to pass this one on and it has been listed on eBay - http://www.ebay.com/itm/110911475818


----------

